# المنتديات الإسلامية > كربلائيات ( كربلاء " الطف " ) >  >  سنة ظهور الأمام المهدي محمد بن الحسن العسكري عليه السلام عام 2015 ميلادية

## أباالصلط

__

_السنة المباركة فوجدت إن سنة 2015م هي السنة الموعودة_ 
_وقد ذكرت كذلك في القران في سورة الفاتحة والمائدة والإسراء والكهف ._ 
_فعن الباقر عليه ‏السلام أن القائم عليه ‏السلام يملك ثلثمائة و تسع سنين كما لبث أهل الكهف في كهفهم ._ 
_أولا يجب أن نعرف بأن النبي صلى الله علية وآلة وسلم ولد عام الفيل سنة 569 ميلادية وتوفي صلى الله علية آله سنة 632 ميلادية في السنة العاشرة للهجرة و كان عمره عليه الصلاة و السلام و على آله 63 سنة ميلادية._ 
_وان الإمام المهدي ( محمد بن الحسن العسكري ) (عليه السلام ) ولد عام 255 هجرية و هي تساوي سنة 869 ميلادية._ 
_وأصبح إماما بعد وفاة والده الإمام الحسن العسكري في سنة 260 هجرية و هي تساوي سنة 874 ميلادية. وله غيبتان الغيبة الصغرى والغيبة الكبرى._ 
_غــــاب عن الناس في ســــنة 265 هجرية سنـــــــة 879 ميلادية وهي الغيبة الصغرى._ 
_وبدأت الغيبة الكبرى للإمام بعد وفاة آخر الوكلاء الأربعة في سنة 329 هجريه سنة 941 ميلادية و هي مستمرة إلى الموعد المحدد لخروجه عليه السلام وكان عمره الشريف يوم غاب الغيبة الكبرى 72سنة ميلادية 941-869 = 72 سنة._ 
_قال الباقر عليه ‏السلام أن القائم عليه ‏السلام يملك ثلثمائة و تسع سنين كما لبث أهل الكهف في كهفهم ._ 
_ولو قمنا بحساب عدد الكلمات في سورة الكهف من بداية الآية رقم ( 9 ) بداية الكلام عن أهل الكهف عليهم السلام (أَمْ حَسِبْتَ أَنَّ أَصْحَابَ الْكَهْفِ وَالرَّقِيمِ كَانُوا مِنْ آيَاتِنَا عَجَبًا ) إلى الآية رقم ( 25 ) عند كلمة (ثلاث) نجد إنها تساوي 309 كلمة وهي تساوي عدد السنين القمرية التي لبث فيها أصحاب الكهف في كهفهم أي أن أصحاب الكهف لبثوا في كهفهم ثلاث مائة سنة شمسية وثلاث مائة وتسعة قمرية أي أن 300 سنة شمسية تساوي 309 قمرية وهذا معنى الآية المباركة. أي أن كل كلمة في السورة يمكن أن تحـــــــــسب كـسنة ._ 
_لو حسبنا عدد السنين من ولادة الرسول محمد صلى الله عليه و آله و ســــــــلم ســنة 569 ميلادية و لغاية سنة ولادة الإمام المهدي محمد بن الحسن العسكري عليه السلام في سنة 869 ميلادية نجد إنها تساوي ثلاث مائة سنة 869 – 569 = 300 سنة ._ 
_و بما أن السنوات هنا ميلادية فعند تحويل هذه السنوات إلى هجرية فالناتج هو ( 300 سنة ميلادية = 309 سنة هجرية )._ 
_ولو قمنا بحساب عدد السنين الميلادية من وفاة الرسول محمد صلى الله عليه و آله و سلم سنة 632 ميلادية إلى بداية الغيبة الكبرى للإمام محمد بن الحسن العسكري عليه السلام سنة 941 ميلادية سنجد إنها تساوي ثلاث مائة وتسع سنين كعدة أصحاب الكهف رضي الله عنهم 941 – 632 = 309 كما أخبرنا النبي واله المعصومين عليهم الصلاة والسلام أن القائم عليه ‏السلام يملك ثلاثمائة و تسع سنين كما لبث أهل الكهف في كهفهم ._ 
_ولو قمنا بحساب عدد الكلمات من بداية السورة الكهف في الآية رقم ( 1 ) و لغاية الآية رقم ( 8 ) سنجد أن عدد كلماتها هو ( 79 ) كلمة ولو عرفنا أن عدد السنين منذ ولادة الأمام المهدي عليه السلام سنة 869 ميلادية إلى بداية غيبته الكبرى سنة 941 ميلادية تساوي 72 سنة ميلادية و التي تساوي ( 74 ) سنة هجرية 941-869= 72 وهنا سؤال أين السبع سنوات المتبقية حيث أن 79 - 72 = 7 سنوات._ 
_قد تواترت الأخبار واستفاضت بكثرة رواتها عن المصطفى صلى الله عليه وآله بظهور المهدي عليه السلام وأنه سيملك سبع سنين، وقد ذكرت اغلب أحاديث أهل البيت النبوي عليهم السلام إن الإمام المهدي ( عليه السلام ) يملك سبع سنوات عندما يظهر في آخر الزمان . فقد قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم : المهدي مني أجلى الجبهة أقنى الأنف يملا الأرض قسطا وعدلا كما ملئت ظلما وجورا ويملك سبع سنين - و لهذا فان الرقم 79يمثل حاصل الجمع بين الفترتين. 72 + 7 = 79_ 
_ولاحظ أخي العزيز إن المدة منذ ولادة الأمام المهدي عليه السلام سنة 869 ميلادية وإلى بداية الغيبة الكبرى للإمام عليه السلام سنة 941 ميلادية تساوي 72 سنة وان هناك سبع سنوات ستكون بعد خروجه عليه السلام وعندما بحثت عن هذه السبع سنوات ولماذا أخرت إلى بعد خروجه وجدت والحمد الله إنها السبع سنوات التي سيملك بها الأمام زمام الأمور في بلاد المسلمين وليس معناها ان الأمام عليه السلام سيعيش بعد ظهوره سبع سنوات فقط ثم يموت كما يعتقد البعض ، بل انه عليه السلام سيعيش طويلا حتى يملأ الأرض قسطا وعدلا بعد ما ملئت ظلما وجورا ._ 
_وهذه السنوات السبع هي قبل بداية تحرير القدس الشريف من أيدي اليهود الغاصبين عام 2022م أي إن الأمام المهدي عليه السلام يظهر قبل سنة 2022م بسبع سنين أي عام 2015م وهذه السنة وجدتها في سورة الإسراء من الآية رقم (1) إلى الآية رقم (7) أيضا كما سأبين لكم._ 
_بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ_ 
_سُبْحَانَ الَّذِي أَسْرَى بِعَبْدِهِ لَيْلًا مِنَ الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ إِلَى الْمَسْجِدِ الْأَقْصَى الَّذِي بَارَكْنَا حَوْلَهُ لِنُرِيَهُ مِنْ آَيَاتِنَا إِنَّه هُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْبَصِيرُ (1) وَآَتَيْنَا مُوسَى الْكِتَابَ وَجَعَلْنَاهُ هُدًى لِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ أَلَّا تَتَّخِذُوا مِنْ دُونِي ‎وَكِيلًا (2) ذُرِّيَّةَ مَنْ حَمَلْنَا مَعَ نُوحٍ إِنَّهُ كَانَ عَبْدًا شَكُورًا (3) وَقَضَيْنَا إِلَى بَنِي إسْرائِيلَ فِي الْكِتَابِ لَتُفْسِدُنَّ فِي الْأَرْضِ مَرَّتَيْنِ وَلَتَعْلُنَّ عُلُوًّا كَبِيرًا (4) فَإِذَا جَاءَ وَعْدُ أُولَاهُمَا بَعَثْنَا عَلَيْكُمْ عِبَادًا لَنَا أُولِي بَأْسٍ شَدِيدٍ فَجَاسُوا خِلَالَ الدِّيَارِ وَكَانَ وَعْدًا مَفْعُولًا (5) ثُمَّ رَدَدْنَا لَكُمُ الْكَرَّةَ عَلَيْهِمْ وَأَمْدَدْنَاكُمْ بِأَمْوَالٍ وَبَنِينَ وَجَعَلْنَاكُمْ أَكْثَرَ نَفِيرًا (6) إِنْ أَحْسَنْتُمْ أَحْسَنْتُمْ لِأَنْفُسِكُمْ وَإِنْ أَسَأْتُمْ فَلَهَا فَإِذَا جَاءَ وَعْدُ الْآَخِرَةِ لِيَسُوءُوا وُجُوهَكُمْ وَلِيَدْخُلُوا الْمَسْجِدَ كَمَا دَخَلُوهُ أَوَّلَ مَرَّةٍ وَلِيُتَبِّرُوا مَا عَلَوْا تَتْبِيرًا (7)._ 
_أن السورة المباركة تتكلم من الآية رقم (1) إلى الآية رقم (7) عن قصة الإسراء وعن قصة بني إسرائيل في الكتاب حيث أن الآيات الكريمات تخبرنا عن حال اليهود في الأرض وان لهم افسادتين في الأرض الأولى قد مضت والثانية هي التي نعيش فيها حيث أصبح لليهود دوله في فلسطين سنة 1948م ثم بعدها ردة الكرة لليهود على من دمرهم في السابق ثم وعد الله بتدميرهم على يد الأمام المهدي عليه السلام ، بقوله تعالى فَإِذَا جَاءَ وَعْدُ الْآَخِرَةِ لِيَسُوءُوا وُجُوهَكُمْ وَلِيَدْخُلُوا الْمَسْجِدَ كَمَا دَخَلُوهُ أَوَّلَ مَرَّةٍ وَلِيُتَبِّرُوا مَا عَلَوْا تَتْبِيرًا._ 
_عدد الكلمات من بداية سورة الإسراء من الآية رقم (1) ولغاية نهاية الآية رقم (7) تساوي (106) كلمة ولو ظربنا 106 في الرقم 19 عدد احرف بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم يكون الناتج 2014م_ 
_106 × 19 = 2014م وهذه هي السنة التي تسبق ظهور الأمام عليه السلام . كما سأبين لكم لأن._ 
_عدد الكلمات من بداية الآية رقم ( 2) إلى الآية رقم (104) من سورة الإسراء يساوي 1445 كلمة ، وهي تساوي عدد السنوات من مولد النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم عام 569 م إلى عام 2014م ._ 
_2014 – 569 = 1445 سنة._ 
_لقد بحثت على شبكة الإنترنت عن أحداث قد تقع في هذه السنة فوجدت أن هناك كويكبا متجها نحو الأرض وقد يصطدم بها وهو يشكل خطرا كبيرا على الأرض ، ويقول علماء الفلك انه إذا لم يصطدم بالأرض فسوف يحدث عواصف وكوارث طبيعية كبيرة وأمطار غزيرة جدا ستسبب الموت والدمار للأراضي الزراعية ._ 
_ولقد ذكرت بعض الأحاديث عن أهل البيت (عليهم السلام) إن السنة التي تسبق الأمام عليه السلام ستكون سنه غيداقة يفسد فيها الثمار والتمر في النخل._ 
_فعن أبي عبد الله (عليه السلام) قال: (قدام القائم (عليه السلام) لسنة غيداقة يفسد فيها الثمار والتمر في النخل ، فلا تشكوا في ذلك)... وعن سعيد بن جبير قال: إن السنة التي يقوم فيها القائم المهدي ، تمطر الأرض أربعاً وعشرين مطرة ترى آثارها وبركتها إن شاء الله..._ 
_ومن هنا نستطيع أن ندرك دلالة حديث أبي عبد الله (عليه السلام) حيث قال: سنة الفتح ينبثق الفرات حتى يدخل في أزقة الكوفة ، وفي رواية أخرى : سنة عام الفتح ، ينشق الفرات حتى يدخل أزقة الكوفة .و الغدق بالتحريك الماء الكثير القطر ، وغدقت الأرض ابتلت ، فالمراد من قوله عليه السلام سنة غيداقة كثيرة المطر ، أي من كثرته تفسد الثمار والتمر في النخل ، فالمطر ربما يكون نقمة وربما يكون رحمة - وقوله عليه السلام : فلا تشكوا في ذلك أي : في خروجه عليه السلام بعد ذلك._ 
_وهذه السنة تساوي عدد الآيات السبع الأولى من سورة الإسراء مضروبة بالرقم 19 106 × 19 = 2014 م_ 
_وقد ذكر موقع البي بي سي خبر هذا الكويكب اذكرها لكم كما هو._ 
_تحذير من اصطدام كويكب بالأرض_ 

_الكويكب يقترب بسرعة من الأرض_ 
_أعلن مركز الفلك البريطاني أن علماء الفلك الأمريكيين حذروا من احتمال اصطدام كويكب بالأرض عام 2014._ 
_وأوضح المركز المسؤول عن تحديد المخاطر الفلكية المحتملة أن العلماء الأمريكيين اكتشفوا أن كويكبا يقترب سريعا من الأرض ومن المحتمل أن يصطدم بها في 21 مارس/ آذار عام 2014، غير أنهم أشاروا إلى أن احتمال اصطدامه بالأرض لا يتعدى واحدا إلى 909 آلاف._ 
_كما أكد العلماء أن المخاطر التي قد تنجم عن هذا الاصطدام ستقل عقب جمع مزيد من المعلومات عن هذا الكويكب._ 
_اهتمام ومتابعة_ 
_وتقول مراسلة بي بي سي للشؤون العلمية، كرستين ماك جورتي، إنه على الرغم من ضعف احتمال أن يصطدم هذا الكويكب بالأرض، إلا أنه يستحق الاهتمام والمتابعة بسبب سرعته وحجمه، حيث أفاد العلماء بأن حجمه يبلغ عشر حجم النيزك الذي يعتقد أنه أدى إلى انقراض الديناصورات قبل 65 مليون عام. أما سرعته فتبلغ نحو 20 ميل في الثانية._ 
_وتقول ماك جورتي "إن اصطدام هذا الكويكب بالأرض قد يسفر عن تدمير قارة بأكملها."_ 
_ومن المقرر أن يقوم علماء الفلك على مدى الشهرين القادمين بمراقبة الكويكب الذي أطلق عليه اسم "2003 QQ 47"._ 
_موقع آخر._ 
_كويكب قد يصطدم بالأرض عام 2014_ 
_أثار علماء فلك أميركيون احتمال اصطدام كويكب ضخم بالأرض خلال العام 2014 وتوقع مركز معلومات الأجسام القريبة من الأرض التابع للحكومة البريطانية أن الكويكب الذي يطلق عليه اسم (2003 كيو كيو 47) يتجه نحو الأرض ومن المحتمل أن يصطدم بها يوم 21مارس/ آذار عام 2014 ._ 
_ورغم أن احتمال اصطدام هذا الكويكب بالأرض تبلغ نسبته حسب الحسابات التي أجراها علماء أميركيون لصالح المركز 1 من 909 آلاف، إلا أنهم قالوا إن أثر الاصطدام في حال وقوعه يساوي تأثير 20 مليون قنبلة نووية من نوع القنبلة التي ضربت هيروشيما مما يعني تدمير كوكب الأرض._ 
_وقال الدكتور ألان فيتسيمونز -وهو أحد أفراد فريق الخبراء الذي يقدم المشورة للمركز- في تصريح لهيئة الإذاعة البريطانية BBC إن هذا الجسم القريب سيكون "قابلا للمراقبة من الأرض خلال الشهرين القادمين وسيواصل علماء الفضاء تتبعه خلال هذه الفترة". وأكد الخبير أن مخاطر الاصطدام قد تقل مع جمع المزيد من المعلومات._ 
_وتتكون الكويكبات التي تبعد عن الأرض بمسافات آمنة في حزام الكويكبات بين المريخ والمشترى من كتل صخرية نتجت عن تشكيل النظام الشمسي قبل 4.5 مليارات سنة ._ 
_إلا أن أثر الجاذبية للكواكب الضخمة مثل المشترى يؤدي إلى تحريك الكويكبات بعيدا عن هذه المدارات الآمنة وتقريبها من الأرض. /نهاية الخبر._ 
_إذا 21/مارس/2014م سنة كوارث وهي السنة التي تسبق ظهور الأمام عليه السلام أي أن 2015 + 7 = 2022 م وهي سنة زوال إسرائيل أي أن السبع سنوات التي تسبق زوال إسرائيل هي السنة التي اخبرنا بها النبي وآله الطاهرين عليهم الصلاة والسلام حيث إن الأمام يملك سبع سنين عند خروجه عليه السلام ._ 
_ولاحظ أخي إن الآية رقم (7) والتي تتكلم عن وعد الآخرة بظهور الأمام عليه السلام تتكون من سبع كلمات ابتداء من كلمة (فَإِذَا جَاء وَعْدُ الآخِرَةِ لِيَسُوؤُواْ وُجُوهَكُمْ وَلِيَدْخُلُواْ) = سبع كلمات_ 
_وكذلك الآية رقم (104) من نفس السورة تتكلم عن وعد الآخرة وهي من سبع كلمات أيضا (فَإِذَا جَاء وَعْدُ الآخِرَةِ جِئْنَا بِكُمْ لَفِيفًا( = سبع كلمات أي سبع سنين قبل ظهور الأمام لان كل كلمة في سورة الإسراء تساوي سنة._ 
_ولو حسبنا عدد الكلمات من بداية الآية رقم (7) في سورة الإسراء إلى نهاية الآية رقم (104) من نفس السورة لوجدناها تساوي 1383 كلمة وهي تساوي عدد السنين من وفاة النبي صلى الله علية وآله وسلم سنة 632م إلى سنة 2015م سنة ظهور الأمام محمد بن الحسن العسكري عليه السلام._ 
_632- 2015 = 1383 سنة._ 
_ولو قمنا بعد كلمات سورة الإسراء من بداية الآية رقم (6) إلى نهاية الآية رقم (104) لوجدناها تساوي 1394 كلمة وهي تساوي عدد السنوات من الإسراء عام 621 م إلى ظهور الأمام المهدي عليه السلام عام 2015 م ._ 
_2015 – 621 = 1394 سنة._ 
_فنظر أخي إلى هذه المعجزة القرآنية العظيمة وانظر كيف إن ذكر أهل البيت عليهم السلام موجود في القرآن وان الأمام المهدي عليه السلام هو وعد الآخرة._ 
_والآن لنرجع إلى التاريخ المتوقع لقدوم هذا الكويكب حسب ما ذكره موقع البي بي سي وهو 21/3/2014م سنجده يوافق 20 من جمادى الأول سنة 1435هجرية. وقد ورد عن أهل البيع عليهم السلام انه إذا كانت السنة التي يظهر فيها قائم آل محمد (عليه السلام) وقع قحط شديد ، فإذا كان العشرون من جمادى الأولى وقع مطر شديد ، لم ير الخلائق مثله منذ هبط آدم إلى الأرض ، متصلاً إلى عشر أيام من رجب .._ 
_فعن أبي بصير قال: قال أبو عبد الله (عليه السلام) : ( لا بدّ أن يكون قدّام القائم فتنة تجوع فيها الناس ، ويصيبهم خوف شديد من القتل ، ونقص من الأموال والأنفس والثمرات ، فان ذلك في كتاب الله لبين ، ثم تلا هذه الآية (وَلَنَبْلُوَنَّكُمْ بِشَيْءٍ مِنْ الْخَوْفِ وَالْجُوعِ وَنَقْصٍ مِنْ الأَمْوَالِ وَالأَنفُسِ وَالثَّمَرَاتِ وَبَشِّرْ الصَّابِرِينَ)._ 
_ويمكنكم التأكد عبر هذا الرابط حيث يمكنكم من خلاله تحويل السنة الميلادية إلى الهجرية والعكس_ 
_فنظر أخي كيف أن أهل البيت عليهم السلام اخبرونا حتى بتاريخ هذا الحدث المهم الذي يسبق ظهور الأمام المهدي عليه السلام بسنة واحدة ._ 
_وذكر المفيد - بسنده عن الصادق عليه ‏السلام إذا آن قيام القائم مطر الناس جمادى الآخرة و عشرة أيام من رجب مطرا لم ير الخلائق مثله فينبت الله به لحوم المؤمنين و أبدانهم في قبورهم فكأني أنظر إليهم مقبلين من قبل جهينة ينفضون شعورهم من التراب._ 
_فعن سعد عن البرقي عن محمد بن علي الكوفي عن سفيان عن فراس عن الشعبي قال قال ابن الكواء لعلي صلى الله عليه يا أمير المؤمنين أ رأيت قولك العجب كل العجب بين جمادى و رجب قال ويحك يا أعور هو جمع أشتات و نشر أموات و حصد نبات و هنات بعد هنات مهلكات مبيرات لست أنا و لا أنت هناك_ 
_وعن محمد بن العباس عن علي بن عبد الله عن إبراهيم بن محمد الثقفي عن محمد بن صالح بن مسعود عن أبي الجارود عمن سمع عليا ع يقول العجب كل العجب بين جمادى و رجب فقام رجل فقال يا أمير المؤمنين ما هذا العجب الذي لا تزال تعجب منه فقال ثكلتك أمك و أي عجب أعجب من أموات يضربون كل عدو لله و لرسوله و لأهل بيته و ذلك تأويل هذه الآية يا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تَتَوَلَّوْا قَوْماً غَضِبَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ قَدْ يَئِسُوا مِنَ الْآخِرَةِ كَما يَئِسَ الْكُفَّارُ مِنْ أَصْحابِ الْقُبُورِ فإذا اشتد القتل قلتم مات أو هلك أو أي واد سلك و ذلك تأويل هذه الآية ثُمَّ رَدَدْنا لَكُمُ الْكَرَّةَ عَلَيْهِمْ وَ أَمْدَدْناكُمْ بِأَمْوالٍ وَ بَنِينَ وَ جَعَلْناكُمْ أَكْثَرَ نَفِيراً_ 
_وروى عبد الكريم الخثعمي قال قلت لأبي عبد الله ع كم يملك القائم ع فقال سبع سنين يطول الأيام و الليالي حتى تكن السنة من سنيه مقدار عشر سنين من سنيكم فيكون سنة ملكه سبعين سنة من سنيكم هذه و إذا آن قيامه مطر الناس جمادى الآخرة و عشرة أيام من رجب مطرا لم تر الخلائق مثله فينبت الله به لحوم المؤمنين و أبدانهم في قبورهم و كأني أنظر إليهم مقبلين من قبل جهينة ينفضون شعورهم من التراب._ 
_اذا العشرون من جمادى الأول يبدأ المطر الشديد بسبب مرور المذنب القريب جدا من الغلاف الجوي للكرة الأرضية وسيتسبب بتغيير في المناخ في المنطقة مما سيسبب المطر الكثير وفي جمادى الآخر يسقوم الموتى من قبورهم وهي آية من آيات الله تعالى ستحدث بسبب كثرة الأمطار وهذا الحدث سيكون آية عظيمة تسبق الأمام وتبشر به فعلى الناس ان ينتبهوا لهذه السنة جيدا فأن فيها من الآيات الربانية الكثير._ 

_وقد تتعجب أخي من إحياء الموتى في هذه السنة لاكن هذا الأمر حق وحدوثه من الآيات الربانية التي تؤكد ظهور الأمام المهدي من بعده وهو في كتاب الله مكتوب فقد قال الله تعالى_ 
_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_ 
_وَهُوَ الَّذِي يُرْسِلُ الرِّيَاحَ بُشْرًا بَيْنَ يَدَيْ رَحْمَتِهِ حَتَّى إِذَا أَقَلَّتْ سَحَابًا ثِقَالًا سُقْنَاهُ لِبَلَدٍ مَيِّتٍ فَأَنْزَلْنَا بِهِ الْمَاءَ فَأَخْرَجْنَا بِهِ مِنْ كُلِّ الثَّمَرَاتِ كَذَلِكَ نُخْرِجُ الْمَوْتَى لَعَلَّكُمْ تَذَكَّرُونَ (57) .....سورة الأعراف_ 
_يتبع_

----------


## صالح 48

السلام عليكم أخي ابا الصلط
قال الإمام المهدي (عج)
(*لو أن أشياعنا* وفقهم الله لطاعته على اجتماع من القلوب في الوفاء بالعهد عليهم لما تأخر عنهم اليمن بلقائنا...)

أخي  لو أصبح العام 2500 ولم يتحق هذا الشرط
فلا ظهور ولا من يحزنون

لا تنسى أخي انه   

(كذب الوقاتون , كذب الوقاتون , كذب الوقاتون)

----------


## ملاك الررروح

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
وعجل فرج إمام زماننا (ع)

يسلمووو
اخي
ابا الصلط
ويعطيك الف عافية

----------


## dreams

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلواتك عليه وعلى ابائه فى هذه الساعة وفى كل ساعة وليا وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا تمتعه فيها طويلا برحمتك ياارحم الراحمين
مشكوررر اخوى و الله يعطيك العافية
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## dreams

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلواتك عليه وعلى ابائه فى هذه الساعة وفى كل ساعة وليا وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا برحمتك ياارحم الراحمين
شكرررررررا  والله يعطيك العافية
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## صالح 48

منتظر رد ابا الصلط

----------


## واحة العالم

اللهم عجل فرج مولانا صاحب العصر والزمان وأجعلنا من أشياعه وأتباعه

----------


## عاشقة الحجة

<( بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم )>
_ اللهم صلِ على محمد وآلِ محمد وعجل فرجهم واهلك اعدائهم وارحمنا بهم في الدنيا والاخرة ياكريــــــم _
..اللهم كن لوليك الحجة بن الحسن صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة ولياً وحافظاً وقائداً وناصراً ودليلاً وعيناً حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعاً وتمتعه فيها طويلاً برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين ..

----------


## ابو طارق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اعتقد  ان الدعاء بالفرج  هو الانسب 
*النعماني/289 ، عن محمد بن مسلم قال: قال أبو عبد الله عليه السلام : يا محمد ، من أخبرك عنا توقيتاً فلا تهابن أن تكذبه فإنا لا نوقت لأحد وقتاً ). ومثله غيبة الطوسي/262 وفيه: من وقَّت لك من الناس شيئاً فلا تهابَنَّ أن تكذبه فلسنا نوقت لأحد وقتاً.. وفيه: عن منذر الجواز ، عن أبي عبد الله عليه السلام قال: كذب الموقتون ، ما وقتنا فيما مضى ولا نوقت فيما يستقبل) . والبحار:52/103و104و117.*
*وفي الكافي:1/368 ، عن أبي بصير ، عن أبي عبد الله عليه السلام قال: سألته عن القائم عليه السلام فقال: كذب الوقاتون ، إنا أهل البيت لا نوقت . وفيها: أبي الله إلا أن يخالف وقت الموقتين). ومثله النعماني/289 و294، ورواه بروايات منها عن أبي بكر الحضرمي قال: سمعت أبا عبد الله عليه السلام يقول: إنا لا نوقت هذا الأمر. وعنه إثبات الهداة:3/447 ، والبحار:52/117 و118و360.*
*الكافي:1/368، عن عبد الرحمن بن كثير قال: كنت عند أبي عبد الله عليه السلام إذ دخل عليه مهزم فقال له: جعلت فداك أخبرني عن هذا الأمر الذي ننتظر متى هو؟ فقال: يا مهزم كذب الوقاتون وهلك المستعجلون ونجا المسلمون) . ومثله الإمامة والتبصرة/95 ، والنعماني/197و294، وغيبة الطوسي/262، وفيه: أخبرني جعلت فداك متى هذا الأمر الذي تنتظرونه فقد طال؟ وعنه البحار:52/103، الخ.*
*وفي البرهان لصاحب كنز العمال/174ن عن مسند المحاملي أن الإمام الباقر عليه السلام قال: يزعمون أني أنا المهدي ، وإني إلى أجلي أدنى مني إلى ما يدعون) .*
*وفي الكافي:1/368 ، عن أبي حمزة الثمالي قال: سمعت أبا جعفر عليه السلام يقول: يا ثابت ، إن الله تبارك وتعالى وقد كان وقت هذا الأمر في السبعين ، فلما أن قتل الحسين صلوات الله عليه اشتد غضب الله تعالى على أهل الأرض ، فأخره إلى أربعين ومائة ، فحدثناكم فأذعتم الحديث ، فكشفتم قناع الستر ، ولم يجعل الله له بعد ذلك وقتا عندنا ، ويمحو الله ما يشاء ويثبت وعنده أم الكتاب . قال أبو حمزة: فحدثت بذلك أبا عبد الله عليه السلام فقال: قد كان ذلك). ومثله العياشي:2/218 ، وفيه: فقلت لأبي جعفر: إن علياً كان يقول إلى السبعين بلاء وبعد السبعين رخاء وقد مضت السبعون ولم يروا رخاء؟ فقال لي أبو جعفر..الخ. والنعماني/293، وإثبات الوصية/131، وفيه: إن معنى قوله إلى السبعين بلاء ، أن الله عز وجل وقت للفرج سنة سبعين، فلما قتل الحسين عليه السلام غضب الله على أهل ذلك الزمان فأخره إلى حين . ومثله الخرائج:1/178، وغيبة الطوسي/263 ، وفيه: قال: قلت لأبي جعفر عليه السلام : إن عليا عليه السلام كان يقول: إلى السبعين بلاء وكان يقول بعد البلاء رخاء ، وقد مضت السبعون ولم نر رخاء ؟ فقال أبو جعفر عليه السلام ..وفيه: وقلت ذلك لابي عبد الله عليه السلام ، فقال: قد كان ذاك).* 
 
..اللهم كن لوليك الحجة بن الحسن صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة ولياً وحافظاً وقائداً وناصراً ودليلاً وعيناً حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعاً وتمتعه فيها طويلاً برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين ..

----------


## صالح 48

اجدت و افدت ابو طارق  بارك الله بك

----------


## سيوف الحسين

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم ياكريم 
المهم هل نحن سوف نكون من انصار الامام وهل الامام الان راضي عنا 
العجل العجل يامولاي ياصاحب الزمان عجل لفرج وليك واجعلنا على خير من ذلك 
اختكم 
سيوف الحسين

----------


## MEGA

السلام عليكم

بالنسبة لتوقيت ظهور القائم عجل الله فرجه ، حتى كبار العلماء والروحانيين لا يعلمون متى ،فهو مرتبط بالأحداث التي تجري في العالم وجاهزية العالم لنصرة الإمام الحجة سلام الله عليه ،، حسب ما أذكر في برنامج أو منتدى عن ظهور الحجة (عجل الله فرجه) أن ظهوره كان قريب منذ زمن الإمام الصادق عليه السلام حينما سألوه عن الظهور فقال لهم أنه قريب جداً ، ولكن تغيرت الأحداث في تلك السنين فتغير موعد الظهور المبارك ،، 
ومن هذا نستنتج أن ظهور الإمام لا ينبغي أن يوقت وقد كُذب الموقت كما تفضل أخي بالتفصيل سابقاً ،،
لا يسعنا إلا أن ندعو إلى الله بتعجيل الفرج وأن يجعلنا من جند الإمام المهدي عليه السلام

----------

